# Uber& lyft drivers and math!



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
Anybody?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My favorite subject. I love numbers and problem solving. I'm part time uber and fulltime systems admin.


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

So you’re part time 35 cents per mile more and less net earner before tax and part secretary 
So 68 cents a mile minus nearly third for Uber so they can pay their internet watchers and spies minus gas and food


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Nope! Uber 90cents for 1mile and 1minute. Secretary? Systems admin at a tech company dummy. Look it up... what does a systems admin make in the bay area. Assume I am on the high end of that range. I dare ya.

I have a college degree, a 2015 rdx that will be paid off in feb, 821 credit score, bought a house built from scratch in may 2018. 

Man you didn't write much but so wrong. ?‍♀


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Nope! Uber 90cents for 1mile and 1minute. Secretary? Systems admin at a tech company dummy. Look it up... what does a systems admin make in the bay area. Take that average and assume I am on the high end. I dare ya.
> 
> I have a college degree, a 2015 rdx that will be paid off in feb, 821 credit score, bought a house built from scratch in may 2018.
> 
> Man you didn't write much but so wrong. ?‍♀


You have nothing to prove to this guy .. or anyone on this damn site actually lol

Almost all with the exception of some people on the SF boards have no idea of the ins and outs within the tech industry in the Bay


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You have nothing to prove to this guy .. or anyone on this damn site actually lol
> 
> Almost all with the exception of some people on the SF boards have no idea of the ins and outs within the tech industry in the Bay


Yeah but it's late. I'm tired and I have had it ? ... just needed to show him how wrong he is .. ?right in the gut


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but it's late. I'm tired and I have had it ? ... just needed to show him how wrong he is .. ?right in the gut


He probably thinks all system admins are secretaries ..

and all developers and sof engins are just support staff


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> He probably thinks all system admins are secretaries ..
> 
> and all developers and sof engins are just support staff


Seems like hes qualified to make 35 cents


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but it's late. I'm tired and I have had it ? ... just needed to show him how wrong he is .. ?right in the gut


? applauds ?


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Nope! Uber 90cents for 1mile and 1minute. Secretary? Systems admin at a tech company dummy. Look it up... what does a systems admin make in the bay area. I dare ya.
> 
> I have a college degree, a 2015 rdx that will be paid off in feb, 821 credit score, bought a house built from scratch in may 2018.
> 
> Man you didn't write much but so wrong. ?‍♀


Yet you are clever enough to do a part time job paying 90 cents a mile in CALIFORNIA!!!
You are fascinating


Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but it's late. I'm tired and I have had it ? ... just needed to show him how wrong he is .. ?right in the gut


So after all those school years training and,,,, hopefully pants on ; you go out and work for barely 50 cents per mile before tax,,,mileage may be? If you do it for fun and show off congratulations riders don't give a (expletive deleted)
But if you desperate to meet people that I understand



Mkang14 said:


> Seems like hes qualified to make 35 cents


She's not giving you her number, no wonder you drive for them


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> Yet you are clever enough to do a part time job paying 90 cents a mile in CALIFORNIA!!!
> You are fascinating
> 
> So after all those school years training and,,,, hopefully pants on ; you go out and work for barely 50 cents per mile before tax,,,mileage may be? If you do it for fun and show off congratulations riders don't give a [email protected]&$
> ...


Horrible comebacks. You must be new to this troll.

Yes every friday I decide to make some extra cash doing uber. Its easy money for things like landscaping my back yard. Man weird.

Pants on? Okay so now your sexist as well. Such the sweeteheart.

Wait i think he quoted me on the last one when talking to @SFOspeedracer . Not the brightest bulb ?‍♀


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> Yet you are clever enough to do a part time job paying 90 cents a mile in CALIFORNIA!!!
> You are fascinating
> 
> So after all those school years training and,,,, hopefully pants on ; you go out and work for barely 50 cents per mile before tax,,,mileage may be? If you do it for fun and show off congratulations riders don't give a [email protected]&$
> ...


She initially answered your question respectfully and this is the garbage you spit out? Lmao, comments reflect those of an 80 hour week Uber driver in some rural landfill

Sound a little butthurt that some folks can do this as leisure

When you can afford to fly out to ca .. with pants on .. that's when we'll both take your comments serious ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


Probably SLIGHTLY better than Investors . . . . .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Alright, all we need is:

One more contestant to say their car is paid off, therefor their ONLY expence is gas...

And another contestant to say the 56 cent IRS deduction is your actual expences for ALL drivers...

Then we will have a full fledged shit-throwing contest!


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Probably SLIGHTLY better than Investors . . . . .


And that's why they willingly work overtime for not even getting the minimum wage
Very clever on a 68 cents per mile before they take third of the fair includin


Mkang14 said:


> Horrible comebacks. You must be new to this troll.
> 
> Yes every friday I decide to make some extra cash doing uber. Its easy money for things like landscaping my back yard. Man weird.
> 
> ...


so 90 cents 
What do you have on that ? 
What's your net? 
You don't have to answer that unless you're planning to take some calculus classes


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> And that's why they willingly work overtime for not even getting the minimum wage
> Very clever on a 68 cents per mile before they take third of the fair includin
> 
> so 90 cents
> ...


Yes, my yearly income is 90 cents.

Also fyi ... calculating how much you make a year and expenses is simple math (no calculus required)


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Horrible comebacks. You must be new to this troll.
> 
> Yes every friday I decide to make some extra cash doing uber. Its easy money for things like landscaping my back yard. Man weird.
> 
> ...


He's not quoting me at all because he's a little internet *****

This receives my official stamp of wasted content not worthwhile for continued reading










Those who click on this after us will see the gif and click elsewhere


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

?‍♂ ?


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> ?‍♂ ?


?????



SFOspeedracer said:


> She initially answered your question respectfully and this is the garbage you spit out? Lmao, comments reflect those of an 80 hour week Uber driver in some rural landfill
> 
> Sound a little butthurt that some folks can do this as leisure
> 
> When you can afford to fly out to ca .. with pants on .. that's when we'll both take your comments serious ?


No no no don't flatter yourself kid 
If you do work 80 hours a week it doesn't mean everybody else do it 
For leisure that's a different take and still stupid to literally loose money just because they feel desperate to get laid or find a sugar daddy ! Interesting but no thank you


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


1+1 = drive!



Whothefisuber said:


> And that's why they willingly work overtime for not even getting the minimum wage
> Very clever on a 68 cents per mile before they take third of the fair includin
> 
> so 90 cents
> ...


If you consider driving car around while listening to your favorite tunes "work" then I feel really bad for you.
Personally driving around is therapeutic and relaxing for me, so why not make extra $$$ while doing it.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

woodywho said:


> View attachment 348883


Hahahah maann... it only took 3 posts and there's a fight.

What's up world?

Me and numbers are best friends. As a real estate agent I need to understand banks, loans, mortgages and tax info.
And as a carpenter, even more. Calculating sh*t all the time.

I love math. I do know that with Uber I don't run my numbers, so honestly I don't know if I am making good money after expenses, wear and tear, etc.
I do it, I see the money coming in every monday and that's it. But again: it's my 3rd side job, so.... I don't care.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Nope! Uber 90cents for 1mile and 1minute. Secretary? Systems admin at a tech company dummy. Look it up... what does a systems admin make in the bay area. Assume I am on the high end of that range. I dare ya.
> 
> I have a college degree, a 2015 rdx that will be paid off in feb, 821 credit score, bought a house built from scratch in may 2018.
> 
> Man you didn't write much but so wrong. ?‍♀


No system admin making 250K a year brags about it with someone who doesn't know what a Systems Admin is. Nor do they drive Uber.

Title inflation is rampant, so there might be a bay area company hiring people with MS certs to do help desk or in house IT and using the title System Admin. Could pay as low as 75K. This person might drive uber.

I didn't want to touch this one, but at a minimum there is a collosal lack of class going on.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> No system admin making 250K a year brags about it with someone who doesn't know what a Systems Admin is. Nor do they drive Uber.
> 
> Title inflation is rampant, so there might be a bay area company hiring people with MS certs to do help desk or in house IT and using the title System Admin. Could pay as low as 75K. This person might drive uber.
> 
> I didn't want to touch this one, but at a minimum there is a collosal lack of class going on.


I don't actually think she was truly trying to brag or not show any class. It's obvious now this guy is a troll, but still

The OP brought the "lack of class" first, and in no way am I saying you should compete and stoop to ones level but, calling an SA a secretary in the tech world is extremely derogatory, and snugly fits the role of sexist as well. Since @Mkang14 is clearly female

FWIW, there are professionals within 75k-250k salary range who do some sort of gig on the side as a hobby, IT or any demanding job whether physically or mentally is stressful and sometimes getting out of the house or driving does wonders. You get to network and meet new people from all walks without it being awkward or weird, like first dates or meetups.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


What's math?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> ..... sometimes getting out of the house or driving does wonders.....


Yep. Use the tool to your advantage. Driving Uber doesn't work well as a job to sustain yourself, but it's great as something light on the side.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> No system admin making 250K a year brags about it with someone who doesn't know what a Systems Admin is. Nor do they drive Uber.
> 
> Title inflation is rampant, so there might be a bay area company hiring people with MS certs to do help desk or in house IT and using the title System Admin. Could pay as low as 75K. This person might drive uber.
> 
> I didn't want to touch this one, but at a minimum there is a collosal lack of class going on.


You're right. That was incredibly tacky of me to write that. I wont make a habbit of it. With passion and a keypad sometimes I get carried away ?‍♀.

I wanted to defend being a uber driver and my day job. I've seen statements like all uber drivers have bad credit scores, are low lifes, etc. So when this fresh out the womb troll came after me, I unleashed.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Title inflation is rampant


I agree.

So as a ride share driver my new official title I expect to be referred as is -> Personal Logistics Specialist.

Sounds way better and much less demeaning than Uber driver, Lyft driver, and ride share driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

woodywho said:


> View attachment 348883


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It's not that Uber drivers are bad with math, it's that they're bad with money. If they were _good_ with money, then there'd be a lot less of them on the road when they realized that they're making nothing, very little, or actually losing money. This is UNLESS they have the right vehicle, right skills, drive at the right time and play the system.

Uber and Lyft thrive because people are bad with money. Both the drivers and pax.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I love numbers and problem solving.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

OldBay said:


> No system admin making 250K a year brags about it with someone who doesn't know what a Systems Admin is. Nor do they drive Uber.
> 
> Title inflation is rampant, so there might be a bay area company hiring people with MS certs to do help desk or in house IT and using the title System Admin. Could pay as low as 75K. This person might drive uber.
> 
> I didn't want to touch this one, but at a minimum there is a collosal lack of class going on.


Life happens too. I wanted out of the IT world. I'd been in for a couple decades and was done. I bought a convenience store. It was a massive change and I loved it. Until the store went bust, my wife left, and basically my finances imploded and I lost the house.

So I'm back in IT and while not a sys admin, I do make good money. However, I want to be back in the black some day so side hustles it is to get back on my feet.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

OldBay said:


> No system admin making 250K a year brags about it with someone who doesn't know what a Systems Admin is. Nor do they drive Uber.
> 
> Title inflation is rampant, so there might be a bay area company hiring people with MS certs to do help desk or in house IT and using the title System Admin. Could pay as low as 75K. This person might drive uber.
> 
> I didn't want to touch this one, but at a minimum there is a collosal lack of class going on.


Where are you getting $250k from as the high end? J/W

















But either way, don't confuse it with being a secretary just like executive assistant pay isn't secretary pay. I mean, the work seems similar but EAs get paid $$


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Where are you getting $250k from as the high end? J/W
> 
> View attachment 348993
> View attachment 348994
> ...


I wanna say he maybe meant IT as a whole and just used the SA as a fill in lol. Only CIOs or architects and IT managers push that amount or greater with years of XP



Chorch said:


> Hahahah maann... it only took 3 posts and there's a fight.
> 
> What's up world?


You can guarantee that my username is _probably _mixed in it lmao


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I wanna say he maybe meant IT as a whole and just used the SA as a fill in lol. *Only CIOs or architects and IT managers push that amount or greater with years of XP*


Yes, I was referring to top salary for that career path. She did say something to that effect. I also assumed that engineers in the bay area were paid 50% more than rest of country.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Why are so many Uber drivers so miserable and salty about another Uber driver's results or choices?

If it's not for you, don't do it and move on.

@Whothefisuber I think @Mkang14 and @SFOspeedracer are ****ing, so I dunno about not giving number thing


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I love sites that will let you know approx. sometimes it’s less then because the people who make the report are more green then the seasoned who doesn’t report what they make on those sites.

And sometimes it’s the opposite.

Either way, never assume.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Wat


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep. Use the tool to your advantage. Driving Uber doesn't work well as a job to sustain yourself, but it's great as something light on the side.


Really ? 
If you drive let's say 50 miles( as a job on the side) that's about $ 55.00 right? 
Minus third minus gas and let's say a snack 
What is it around $ 30.00 net which will be taxed at the end of the year plus mileage on your engine maintenance ,,,,,
You re right not bad at all ?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

That's not how it works.

If train A leaves Chicago at 11am, train B leaves New York at 7am, and a woodchuck chucks as much wood as he could, this makes you (@Whothefisuber) a moron

If you don't like it, don't do it. Simple


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Yes, I was referring to top salary for that career path. She did say something to that effect. I also assumed that engineers in the bay area were paid 50% more than rest of country.


Since I stupidly put it out there I make no where near 250k but above 75k.

I thought the range was more around 80k to 140k.

Sorry again I shouldn't have done that


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

W2 to end discussion


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I wanna say he maybe meant IT as a whole and just used the SA as a fill in lol. Only CIOs or architects and IT managers push that amount or greater with years of XP
> 
> 
> You can guarantee that my username is _probably _mixed in it lmao


@Chorch let me know if the catty kat ignored member has a passive aggressive comment I need to address.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

This job requires some basic math skills. I would go nuts trying to micromanage every mile and pick-up . I have my standard rules I go by.. no pickups longer than 10 min or 5 miles...No long trips North ( for me) . That’s about it!!! Have fun and be good to people! My weekly pay stubs are similar each week. I wouldn’t keep doing this if I was making less than $20 hour. That’s all the math I personally need


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Hahahah maann... it only took 3 posts and there's a fight.
> 
> What's up world?
> 
> ...


Always poppin in! I love it!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Yes, I was referring to top salary for that career path. She did say something to that effect. I also assumed that engineers in the bay area were paid 50% more than rest of country.


Relatively higher entry level yes, but over 200k needs a good track record like most big cities


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I don't actually think she was truly trying to brag or not show any class. It's obvious now this guy is a troll, but still
> 
> The OP brought the "lack of class" first, and in no way am I saying you should compete and stoop to ones level but, calling an SA a secretary in the tech world is extremely derogatory, and snugly fits the role of sexist as well. Since @Mkang14 is clearly female
> 
> FWIW, there are professionals within 75k-250k salary range who do some sort of gig on the side as a hobby, IT or any demanding job whether physically or mentally is stressful and sometimes getting out of the house or driving does wonders. You get to network and meet new people from all walks without it being awkward or weird, like first dates or meetups.


You are pretty much the sweetest human being ❤


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> @Chorch let me know if the catty kat ignored member has a passive aggressive comment I need to address.


♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



SFOspeedracer said:


> Relatively higher entry level yes, but over 200k needs a good track record like most big cities


I think the position is higher too?

VP of salesforce makes about 250k.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
> 
> 
> I think the position is higher too?
> ...


VP better come with a damn good backlog receipt ??

@Mkang14 this is a day to celebrate .. I mean look at @CT1 and @R3drang3r ..










To










@sellkatsell44 sent you ❤❤❤❤❤

Make up like the men do

!!!!!

You can workout with me this weekend if you do ??? and we can throw out your bike pedal under the desk


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> VP better come with a damn good backlog receipt ??
> 
> @Mkang14 this is a day to celebrate .. I mean look at @CT1 and @R3drang3r ..
> 
> ...


✌I'll make up.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You can workout with me this weekend if you do ??? and we can throw out your bike pedal under the desk


I've heard it called a lot of things before but throwing a bike pedal under the desk is a new one on me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I've heard it called a lot of things before but throwing a bike pedal under the desk is a new one on me.


Best invention ever! @SFOspeedracer is handing me down his because he bought some power pedals. Made exclusively for the workplace. Hes a big fan


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Best invention ever! @SFOspeedracer is handing me down his because he bought some power pedals. Made exclusively for the workplace. Hes a big fan


Still confused, even more fun to assume that's all dirty. Power pedals, in the workplace.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Still confused, even more fun to assume that's all dirty. Power pedals, in the workplace.


Must it always be dirty when I'm involved? Okay maybe ?

Its bike pedals that are made to put under your desk so you can pedal while working ?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Need. More. Blood.

Round 2.

Fight!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Need. More. Blood.
> 
> Round 2.
> 
> Fight!


You want to go ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> @Chorch let me know if the catty kat ignored member has a passive aggressive comment I need to address.


I don't get tangled in fights between women unless there's mud involved and little to no clothes on.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Must it always be dirty when I'm involved? Okay maybe ?
> 
> Its bike pedals that are made to put under your desk so you can pedal while working ?


Hahaha, fine. I actually have a nonpowered set of those. Unfortunately my new job has a linoleum floor, so when I try to use them my chair rolls backward. 

Much less fun though. I'm sitting here wondering who's pocket the pedal was in, were they happy to see it, who held the power supply?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

@Chorch How about jello?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> @Chorch let me know if the catty kat ignored member has a passive aggressive comment I need to address.


And also you tagged me on an @SFOspeedracer post.

Are you starting to get confused?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> And also you tagged me on an @SFOspeedracer post.
> 
> Are you starting to get confused?


Nope I needed you to be my eyes and ears. SFO is too mutual ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

CT1 said:


> @Chorch How about jello?


That could work too.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Whothefisuber said:


> Really ?
> If you drive let's say 50 miles( as a job on the side) that's about $ 55.00 right?
> Minus third minus gas and let's say a snack
> What is it around $ 30.00 net which will be taxed at the end of the year plus mileage on your engine maintenance ,,,,,
> You re right not bad at all ?


Nope, wrong... about $1 per km. So about $1.6 per mile...(CAD)...and no, I don't snack.... taxes are minimal as any expenses due to driving offsets, and whatever remains, goes into rrsp account (kind of like us 401(k) thing), so really, it is worth it to just drive around listen to music and whatnot. Remember, key here is not to expect to make a living out of it, or retire a millionaire, just some change on the side. Basically so long as it offsets cost of my car while I go to work or mall, or anywhere, I'm happy. Everything else is gravy. No other gig gives ya flexibility of time like uber. You can fit uber pretty much anywhere in your schedule.


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

I’m pretty decent at math and I do this part time and have a rather good full time job. For a part time job I do pretty well. Might want to run your numbers again.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> ✌I'll make up.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CT1 said:


> I wanna post something real bad but I'm probably gonna get banned so I won't


https://uberpeople.net/help/terms/


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I didn't post it!!! Don't shoot!!! Don't ban me bro!!! #donttasemebro


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CT1 said:


> I didn't post it!!! Don't shoot!!! Don't ban me bro!!! #donttasemebro


@sellkatsell44 is not a "bro" ?‍♂


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> @sellkatsell44 is not a "bro" ?‍♂


S'kay.

It's better for people to think you're a bro on here lest you like the attention. Which I mean, it's ok if you do.

Personally for me I'm good.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


Got an A in college level calculus, thank you very much.



SinTaxERROR said:


> @sellkatsell44 is not a "bro" ?‍♂


Side note "don't tase me bro" bro definitely had it coming.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

@SinTaxERROR Why are you so mean?? >: (

It's a meme phrase what did you want me to do, say "don't tase me sis"?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CT1 said:


> @SinTaxERROR Why are you so mean?? >: (


You keep asking me that ?‍♂

I hate people. ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I hate people. ?


Alright!! Me tooo!! I don't know how I still have a job...


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


Software engineer here so...had to take them all


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Alright!! Me tooo!! I don't know how I still have a job...


I HATE you @Chorch !!! :laugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I HATE you @Chorch !!! :laugh: :roflmao:


I reciprocate that feeling ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Alright!! Me tooo!! I don't know how I still have a job...


You love me ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Got an A in college level calculus, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Side note "don't tase me bro" bro definitely had it coming.


??


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I agree.
> 
> So as a ride share driver my new official title I expect to be referred as is -> Personal Logistics Specialist.
> 
> Sounds way better and much less demeaning than Uber driver, Lyft driver, and ride share driver.


Finally! I know what to put on my business cards! ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Finally! I know what to put on my business cards! ?


I take royalty payments with badges and ⭐'s


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> Yet you are clever enough to do a part time job paying 90 cents a mile in CALIFORNIA!!!
> You are fascinating
> 
> So after all those school years training and,,,, hopefully pants on ; you go out and work for barely 50 cents per mile before tax,,,mileage may be? If you do it for fun and show off congratulations riders don't give a [email protected]&$
> ...


This guy is a bitter troll. Crawl back too your hole, troll.


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ??


You had an A and you drive for few cents a mile
No shit you never graduated 
Milking14 is asking you if you had your pants on or off when you got that A


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Whothefisuber said:


> You had an A and you drive for few cents a mile
> No shit you never graduated
> Milking14 is asking you if you had your pants on or off when you got that A


Quoted the wrong person @Rog'O Datto paging @Rog'O Datto

I'm assuming you also didn't get your ged or hs diploma?


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Matt101980 said:


> I'm pretty decent at math and I do this part time and have a rather good full time job. For a part time job I do pretty well. Might want to run your numbers again.


Third for Uber what's left? 60 cents gas food and maintenance,,,, what's left? Tax ,,,,,mmmmm you clearly do pretty well



sellkatsell44 said:


> Quoted the wrong person @Rog'O Datto paging @Rog'O Datto
> 
> I'm assuming you also didn't get your ged or hs diploma?


I'm glad I graduated off shore kid that's the diffirence between you and me 
I like that " also didn't graduate" confirming that you never graduated 
????? ought a clown !



Soldiering said:


> This guy is a bitter troll. Crawl back too your hole, troll.


Don't flatter yourself kid ,,, it's ok to be offended or be an idiot and someone makes you realize it


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> Third for Uber what's left? 60 cents gas food and maintenance,,,, what's left? Tax ,,,,,mmmmm you clearly do pretty well


This is just getting embarrassing. You seem to be preoccupied with my pants being off.

Are you drunk?ding ding ding


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Whothefisuber said:


> I'm glad I graduated off shore kid that's the diffirence between you and me
> I like that " also didn't graduate" confirming that you never graduated
> ????? ought a clown !


Actually I was referring to an insult you threw down



Whothefisuber said:


> What high school did you try to graduate at?


Darn me and my memory.

I'm sorry you forgot so quickly already what you dished out.


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> This is just getting embarrassing. You seem to be preoccupied with my pants being off.
> 
> Are you drunk?ding ding ding


I don't know did he answer your question?
And no I just have the hots for secretaries


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> I don't know did he answer your question?
> And no I just have the hots for secretaries


?‍♀ fml I'm wasting messages. ✌


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but it's late. I'm tired and I have had it ? ... just needed to show him how wrong he is .. ?right in the gut


-----------------------
No point in being an intellectual bully - you made your point. 
BTW - why are you bothering with Ride Share ? With your income, I would think that you do not need it.



VanGuy said:


> Life happens too. I wanted out of the IT world. I'd been in for a couple decades and was done. I bought a convenience store. It was a massive change and I loved it. Until the store went bust, my wife left, and basically my finances imploded and I lost the house.
> 
> So I'm back in IT and while not a sys admin, I do make good money. However, I want to be back in the black some day so side hustles it is to get back on my feet.


---------------------------
Dang !! There is bad and then there is worse. Like your attitude.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> No point in being an intellectual bully - you made your point.
> BTW - why are you bothering with Ride Share ? With your income, I would not think that you do not need it.


Why is that any of your business? Go back and see where I regretted my decision to say anything about my wages. I was upset and said something dumb. I'm an adult I can admit that.

Now what's your intention here? After I gave the peace sign saying I'm out you are purposefully picking a fight with me?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Why is that any of your business? Go back and see where I regretted my decision to say anything about my wages. I was upset and said something dumb. I'm an adult I can admit that.
> 
> Now what's your intention here? After I gave the peace sign saying I'm out you are purposefully picking a fight with me?


Why are you taking offense?

I see it's more of a compliment then anything tbh.

You're smart and you make money.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why are you taking offense?
> 
> I see it's more of a compliment then anything tbh.
> 
> You're smart and you make money.


Well then my dear you take that "compliment" it's all yours


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Well then my dear you take that compliment it's all yours


Well I also don't make it a point to say I punch people right in the guts.

I'm just saying realistically we all have pros and cons.

And I guess it's all about perspective.

Initially when I read it it sounded like a compliment, then the more I read into it it can be perceived as an insult.

I guess that depends on whether I actually made a point to knock anyone down ?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Why is that any of your business? Go back and see where I regretted my decision to say anything about my wages. I was upset and said something dumb. I'm an adult I can admit that.
> 
> Now what's your intention here? After I gave the peace sign saying I'm out you are purposefully picking a fight with me?


--------------------------
My, my. Now you are acting like an underpaid secretary and a plain bully.
My intention -- just curious on why you are bothering with RS when you have a good income. Assuming all you stated is true. Personally, if I made 90K+, I would rather spend my time enjoying life. I agree with moderator. You do seem to be over reacting. My comment was neither a compliment or an insult. Simply an observation. You saw an opportunity to " put him in his place " . Since the OP post was "strange" to say the least and I am still searching for his point, it must be the same point shown repeatedly on this forum. That we are driving for pennies after U/L take their cut and we pay gas and expenses. YAWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! However, time for dinner. Not really interested in your reasons for driving anyway. Personally, if I were your age and made $90K+ a year, I would not trash my car and waste my time driving for pennies. But --- that is me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> My, my. Now you are acting like an underpaid secretary and a plain bully.
> My intention -- just curious on why you are bothering with RS when you have a good income. Assuming all you stated is true. Personally, if I made 90K+, I would rather spend my time enjoying life. I agree with moderator. You do seem to be over reacting. However, time for dinner. Not really interested in your reasons anyway.


When you call me a bully for calling out a troll, everything you say after that point is interpreted negativly. Sorry I didn't get that twinkle in my eye and swoon from your oh so lovely words as the cat did.

Let me explain... I paid my way through college working full time, night shift, when I got off work I would sleep in my car for an hour before class. I've never received a penny from the government and everything I've accomplished I've done so by never sitting still and working hard. I want to get some extra income by doing RS. That's more work but that's okay I am comfortable with it. I have bills and things to buy.

Yes now run off... ?

Kat I would prefer if you just leave me alone. Is that okay?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Kat I would prefer if you just leave me alone. Is that okay?


sure,
Just don't make any passive remarks about me being passive, okay?

Thanks.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

A lot of misunderstanding going on in this thead. OP attacks the 1st person to make a comment and since then it has been nothing but a fight amongst everybody.  All sides. There is a limitation to understanding text based communication, and I would urge you guys to keep that in mind.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> sure,
> Just don't make any passive remarks about me being passive, okay?
> 
> Thanks.


@SFOspeedracer my point above

Kat, you have done nothing but obsess over me since I signed up here. You try to poke the bear... well... rrrrroar.

But that's what you want. Your Catty Kat for a reason. Get some confidence girl and back the eff off me.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> @SFOspeedracer my point above (although I'm sure the messages will be completely different)
> 
> Kat, you have done nothing but obsess over me since I signed up here. You try to poke the bear... well... rrrrroar.
> 
> ...


Lmao

Where's your actual proof behind this?

As I recall, I read a post recently you made of me, prior to that I had no interaction with you? After that other instance where you thought I was wronging you and hating on you.

Keep thinking that of yourself hon.



Mkang14 said:


> @Chorch let me know if the catty kat ignored member has a passive aggressive comment I need to address.


A lot of this drama is created in your own head.

Do me a favor and keep it in your head.

I only mentioned you when I read your passive aggressive remark, ironically about my "passive aggressive behavior".

This direct enough for you?

PS you can ask anyone if I ever mentioned you.
Can I say the same if I ask anyone else, have you been keeping my name out of your mouth? Oh irony.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Forgive me for butting in, please, but someone needs to say it: _Don't feed the trolls_. That's the rule in other forums I've lived in. I initially gave Mr. I-joined-this-forum-yesterday the benefit of the doubt for having read only the "admin" part and mistook it for "administrative assistant". But that benefit was soon dispelled in subsequent comments whereby it confirmed itself to be a classic troll... which is someone who enters a forum and speaks in a way specifically designed to upset people.

It got to Mkang, but she totally came off the ropes in my book, not so much because of the rock solid background she possesses, but because of this:



Mkang14 said:


> "... I was upset and said something dumb. I'm an adult I can admit that."


Admitting to mistakes is a rare character quality that I highly value. You rock Mkang. You have a lot of friends here already (something Mr. I-joined-this-forum-yesterday likely did not realize), but I want to be your friend too. My advice therefore as a friend is to not feed the troll. Let it be. You won. Stay the winner by not replying further.

Now back to the thread. Dear OP, what are your trying to determine with your question? Do you have a math problem? I flunked math regularly in school, but later in life I am pretty good with a spreadsheet, and keep track of all things Uber with one. BTW - not that it matters, but I used to not only be a system admin, I used to teach folks to be system admins. Somehow I got through it sans the math barrier. Just got lucky I guess. ;>


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Admitting to mistakes is a rare character quality that I highly value. You rock Mkang. You have a lot of friends here already (something Mr. I-joined-this-forum-yesterday likely did not realize), but I want to be your friend too. My advice therefore as a friend is to not feed the troll. Let it be. You won. Stay the winner by not replying further.


That post of @Mkang14 was the most deescalatiory post of this thread. Absoluty beautiful. Read the words carefully. I think it was awsome.

What I am confused is why the bickering continued on past that.

So easy to misunderstand texts.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lmao
> 
> Where's your actual proof behind this?
> 
> ...


Kat shut up seriously. Who are you fooling? You say stupid passive aggressive remarks and then play the "waa, huh, bha" game. I dont want to deal with you.

I called peace today, you came for me. I asked you to leave me alone. But I guess you couldnt do that either. Now I'm ignoring you ✌


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Kat shut up seriously. Who are you fooling? You say stupid passive aggressive remarks and then play the "waa, huh, bha" game. I dont want to deal with you.
> 
> I called peace today, you came for me. I asked you to leave me alone. But I guess you couldnt do that either. Now I'm ignoring you ✌


Oh, now it's shut up. ? how about you put up or take your own advice.

Because clearly I've shown that YOU were the one that was throwing passive aggressive digs at me when I did nothing of the sort prior.

And confidence? Dont need to show weird angles of myself clothed in what has to be push up with all these selfies interchanging. You know you need others to build you up because stripped down there's no confidence there. Nice projection btw.

Keep ignoring me. I bet from the comment here



Mkang14 said:


> @Chorch let me know if the catty kat ignored member has a passive aggressive comment I need to address.


You've been talking about me behind my back like the usual mean girls. Happy to be on your ignore list then .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Forgive me for butting in, please, but someone needs to say it: _Don't feed the trolls_. That's the rule in other forums I've lived in. I initially gave Mr. I-joined-this-forum-yesterday the benefit of the doubt for having read only the "admin" part and mistook it for "administrative assistant". But that benefit was soon dispelled in subsequent comments whereby it confirmed itself to be a classic troll... which is someone who enters a forum and speaks in a way specifically designed to upset people.
> 
> It got to Mkang, but she totally came off the ropes in my book, not so much because of the rock solid background she possesses, but because of this:
> 
> ...


This was awesome ? thank you and you are right.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> This was awesome ? thank you and you are right.


When I was young... when Uber wasn't even a twinkle in Travis's eye... I worked FRI and SAT nights delivering pizzas after my 40hr week job repairing burglar alarms. Have always had that second job.

That reminds me, the same tool of the trade I used to employ delivering pizzas I use to this day driving around in an Uber car. It's a valve stem removal tool. Comes in mighty handy during one of those dont-get-mad-get-even incidents. Need I say more?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


My degree is in biology, Taken plenty of math.

Yeah, and I rarely uber anymore. The numbers are pretty clear in my market that there's no real profit in 99% of trips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Whothefisuber said:


> Really ?
> If you drive let's say 50 miles( as a job on the side) that's about $ 55.00 right?
> Minus third minus gas and let's say a snack
> What is it around $ 30.00 net which will be taxed at the end of the year plus mileage on your engine maintenance ,,,,,
> You re right not bad at all ?


50 miles in my market is closer to $40 to the driver than $55. And there's not many of those trips anyway.

Plus you gotta drive back to get another trip unless you get super lucky.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh, now it's shut up. ? how about you put up or take your own advice.
> 
> Because clearly I've shown that YOU were the one that was throwing passive aggressive digs at me when I did nothing of the sort prior.
> 
> ...


Could you both stop trying to get the last word? Geez.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> :frown: A lot of misunderstanding going on in this thead. OP attacks the 1st person to make a comment and since then it has been nothing but a fight amongst everybody. :frown: All sides. There is a limitation to understanding text based communication, and I would urge you guys to keep that in mind.


Said it better than I could lol


----------



## uberovski (Oct 9, 2016)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


I'm good at meth...?


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> Third for Uber what's left? 60 cents gas food and maintenance,,,, what's left? Tax ,,,,,mmmmm you clearly do pretty well
> 
> 
> I'm glad I graduated off shore kid that's the diffirence between you and me
> ...


Obviously your just bitter and honestly a little sad. Maybe take a moment to think about your life a re-evaluate it a bit. Not sure of your market or when you drive but doesn't seem like it's working for you.

Talk all the trash you would like. I'm going to Disney on Friday for a no expense spared trip that working Uber/Lyft paid for and I have no debt.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

It seems all the good fights on here happen when I go to sleep.

At least this way I get to read everything in one swift shot in the morning instead of having to waste time waiting for the next response to appear ?

@Lissetti explained to me one day why that 24 hour message limit is in effect. This thread is a perfect example of why that limit is in place. Now I see she was 100% right.

@Mkang14 you even pointed out how you were wasting your available "messages" arguing here. Then why do it?

It's one thing to take jabs at each other from time to time. We all do that. But when it starts to become so extremely personal like this, you just need to walk away for a couple of days.

Do you really want to be so consumed with this forum or any social media type that it will affect your way of thinking in real life?

Don't think that will happen to you? It already has...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Nope! Uber 90cents for 1mile and 1minute. Secretary? Systems admin at a tech company dummy. Look it up... what does a systems admin make in the bay area. Assume I am on the high end of that range. I dare ya.
> 
> I have a college degree, a 2015 rdx that will be paid off in feb, 821 credit score, bought a house built from scratch in may 2018.
> 
> Man you didn't write much but so wrong. ?‍♀


Riddle me this then. If using one's own vehicle for ride sharing was such a sweet deal and so profitable, why isn't Uber using some of its IPO money to buy vehicle for this investment? Why aren't 3rd party entrepreneurs seeing what a sweet deal this is and buying fleets to get Uber drivers behind their wheel?

Sometimes the so-called "Smart Money" is wrong of course, but since they are smart and have the money, giving them the benefit of the doubt until they are proven wrong seems to be wise.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Just remember Uber has redone the math problem to where you can understand it.... It follows as is:

Cheaper rides equals more rides


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Riddle me this then. If using one's own vehicle for ride sharing was such a sweet deal and so profitable,


Consider the context of her post. She was responding to the OP telling her what her gross #'s were.

She did not however, say either that is was a sweet deal, or so profitable. She only drives a few hrs, day or two per week. For her, it works.


I_Like_Spam said:


> why isn't Uber using some of its IPO money to buy vehicle for this investment?


I suppose the corperate uber already did the bean counting there. Drivers literally line up to hand out there own cars already.


I_Like_Spam said:


> Why aren't 3rd party entrepreneurs seeing what a sweet deal this is and buying fleets to get Uber drivers behind their wheel?


Not so sure uber going public had much effect on vehicle renting/leasing/selling. Several companies have been catering for awhile now to rideshare drivers long before the IPO.


I_Like_Spam said:


> Sometimes the so-called "Smart Money" is wrong of course, but since they are smart and have the money, giving them the benefit of the doubt until they are proven wrong seems to be wise.


I see you are focused on the IPO. Uber stock movements speak for itsself. No significant "Smart Money" has made any moves either.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It seems all the good fights on here happen when I go to sleep.


So the answer is to get less sleep. :biggrin:

Hmmm popcorn is not a breakfast item...but I'll make do.










Shit just got real!

BTW not all is as it seems here....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Riddle me this then. If using one's own vehicle for ride sharing was such a sweet deal and so profitable, why isn't Uber using some of its IPO money to buy vehicle for this investment? Why aren't 3rd party entrepreneurs seeing what a sweet deal this is and buying fleets to get Uber drivers behind their wheel?
> 
> Sometimes the so-called "Smart Money" is wrong of course, but since they are smart and have the money, giving them the benefit of the doubt until they are proven wrong seems to be wise.


The riddler ?... I do uber partime and very few hours these days. For example in the last 2 weeks I did 3hours. But I try to do about 4 a week. In the bay specifically sunnyvale, menlo park area the average per hour is higher.



SinTaxERROR said:


> It seems all the good fights on here happen when I go to sleep.
> 
> At least this way I get to read everything in one swift shot in the morning instead of having to waste time waiting for the next response to appear ?
> 
> ...


I'm doing just fine. Once in a while people need to stick up for themselves. If you see me on here you can see I enjoy to laugh, make dirty jokes, etc.

I left facebook when my daughter was diagnosed with moderate autism because I had a hard time with it. I am much better now and my social media need is filled with this place. Some of the funniest people on here. I love it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

The dogs take on life:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> The dogs take on life:
> 
> View attachment 349373


Super cute like his daddy❤ . I just saw he was liking himself ?

@doyousensehumor thanks ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Badger's as well:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Hmmm popcorn is not a breakfast item...


But cold pizza is!



Mkang14 said:


> I'm doing just fine. Once in a while people need to stick up for themselves. If you see me on here you can see I enjoy to laugh, make dirty jokes, etc


Honestly, I do not pay much attention to you. ?‍♂


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

We all assume we're smarter than the next ant. That said, I wonder how many are idling and paying a $9 toll for the priviledge of sitting at Dallas DFW airport for two hours or more doing nothing but burning gas and smoking cigarettes (with the possible exception of Uber Black [most Blacks have the good sense not to idle and sweat it out though]).... Uh, a $17 UberX fare is barely going to cover that


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> We all assume we're smarter than the next ant. That said, I wonder how many are idling and paying a $9 toll for the priviledge of sitting at Dallas DFW airport for two hours or more doing nothing but burning gas and smoking cigarettes (with the possible exception of Uber Black [most Blacks have the good sense not to idle and sweat it out though]).... Uh, a $17 UberX fare is barely going to cover that


I don't assume I'm smarter then anyone. I just know what I do works and makes me money. I'm sure there's plenty of drivers that make way more and way less then me.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> That reminds me, the same tool of the trade I used to employ delivering pizzas I use to this day driving around in an Uber car. It's a valve stem removal tool. Comes in mighty handy during one of those dont-get-mad-get-even incidents. Need I say more?


I have a buddy with a similar approach, only he uses an ice pick to the sidewall while walking the dog. Says the tire stays inflated until they try driving.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Quoted the wrong person @Rog'O Datto paging @Rog'O Datto
> 
> I'm assuming you also didn't get your ged or hs diploma?


I actually have a GED because private school that wasn't accredited until the year after I graduated. Graduated 1.5 yr early as well. Got a Robert C Byrd scholarship for my GED score.



sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 349174


I'd cuddle that kitty. There's a juvenile at the zoo here, every time he comes up and talks to me and plays with his ball. My family swears he wants to eat me. I think he wants "lovins" ??‍♂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I actually have a GED because private school that wasn't accredited until the year after I graduated. Graduated 1.5 yr early as well. Got a Robert C Byrd scholarship for my GED score.


I did not think there was such a thing as *G*ood *E*rectile *D*ysfunction ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Graduated 1.5 yr early as well.


That's ambitious!

If it wasn't for cancer I'd have graduated a year early.

Luckily student government counted towards my credit and overall GPA. Straight As three years in a row. Except my final year, that was in and out of hospitals.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> But cold pizza is!
> 
> Honestly, I do not pay much attention to you. ?‍♂


Dude @Mkang14 is hot and smart... WTH. ?



SinTaxERROR said:


> I did not think there was such a thing as *G*ood *E*rectile *D*ysfunction ?


Your mom said it works just fine ????



sellkatsell44 said:


> That's ambitious!
> 
> If it wasn't for cancer I'd have graduated a year early.
> 
> Luckily student government counted towards my credit and overall GPA. Straight As three years in a row. Except my final year, that was in and out of hospitals.


I had to deal with that too, not cancer. I had scoliosis and had to have surgery and stay out of school for nearly a year.



Lissetti said:


> The Badger's as well:
> 
> View attachment 349376


He don't give a F...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Dude @Mkang14 is hot and smart... WTH. ?


Would you like a napkin to wipe the drool off your mouth? Wouldn't want your phone to get wet... I doubt drool is covered under warranty.



Rog'O Datto said:


> Your mom said it works just fine ????


My mother has been dead for almost 5 years. Go take your yo' momma joke and stick it... loser.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nothing to see here! Just another Fear Shouter Troll

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


Always been good with numbers. It's why I only drive surge. Old car with surge mutilplyer 1.7 or more. I Don't chase surge, don't fall for bad Uber promos, cancel when ride isn't profitable. Mostly just Saturday nights for a few hours. This summer hardly drove at all, just not worth it.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Well then my dear you take that "compliment" it's all yours





sellkatsell44 said:


> sure,
> Just don't make any passive remarks about me being passive, okay?
> 
> Thanks.


Calm down ladies
I put out a saucer of milk for both of you to share











ffffffftttt
hiiisssssss


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Calm down ladies
> I put out a saucer of milk for both of you to share
> 
> 
> ...


"Calm down ladies" .. your lucky I like you ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> Calm down ladies
> I put out a saucer of milk for both of you to share
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention that they're overreacting. Women always respond well to that.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> You forgot to mention that they're overreacting. Women always respond well to that. :smiles:


Ohh they LOVE it!












VanGuy said:


> You forgot to mention that they're overreacting. Women always respond well to that. :smiles:


Another beauty is:
"Hey, did you sleep ok last night?"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

My motto is,










The next day I'm like psh.

But if someone keeps reminding me, well ??‍♀.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Would you like a napkin to wipe the drool off your mouth? Wouldn't want your phone to get wet... I doubt drool is covered under warranty.
> 
> My mother has been dead for almost 5 years. Go take your yo' momma joke and stick it... loser.


If I'm lucky maybe she'll wipe it for me. Sorry about your mom. Just a joke. You're always telling me not to take stuff personal, wth man? You implied I'm sexually non-functional, I just joked back.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Meow
Meow


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Antvirus said:


> Meow
> Meow


I actually love puppies and they love me too

But cats are adorbs

I love all animals really.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I actually love puppies and they love me too
> 
> But cats are adorbs
> 
> ...












That's Blaze.










That's the Big Kitty that my family swears wants to eat me.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Woah... I had stopped paying attention to all this after the first page and just caught up. The claws were out!

The way I see it, the bottom line is this - we all have our own reasons for rideshare driving. And some of us make more money than others. Some of us are part time, some of us are full time. Some of us drive because we want to, some of us drive because our other options are limited, and for some of us it's something in between. 

We all know the downsides of driving yet we all have our own reasons for doing it anyway. It's bad enough that we often get judged by others as having a "loser job." I just spent the past two days with in-laws and cringed every time someone asked me, "so, how's work? What are you doing now?" We put up with enough BS on a regular basis, we shouldn't need to justify ourselves to each other.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Woah... I had stopped paying attention to all this after the first page and just caught up. The claws were out!
> 
> The way I see it, the bottom line is this - we all have our own reasons for rideshare driving. And some of us make more money than others. Some of us are part time, some of us are full time. Some of us drive because we want to, some of us drive because our other options are limited, and for some of us it's something in between.
> 
> We all know the downsides of driving yet we all have our own reasons for doing it anyway. It's bad enough that we often get judged by others as having a "loser job." I just spent the past two days with in-laws and cringed every time someone asked me, "so, how's work? What are you doing now?" We put up with enough BS on a regular basis, we shouldn't need to justify ourselves to each other.


Love you ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Love you ?


Right back atcha, hot stuff?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

This is how you start a cuddle pile.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Right back atcha, hot stuff?


I volunteer to be the meat in the love sandwich ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> This is how you start a cuddle pile.


Say it enough the cuddle pile might happen. Maybe at the uber bikeathon?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Immediately googled Uber bikeathon to see if there was such a thing. 



Mkang14 said:


> Say it enough the cuddle pile might happen. Maybe at the uber bikeathon?


Now that I know that's how it works I'll definitely have to keep it up.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


Just wondering how bright this "New" Member is with trolling!
Anybody?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Soooooo many socks in the drawer this morning......


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Not sure what that means but this thread did run amuk a little.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Just wondering how bright this "New" Member is with trolling!
> Anybody?


He might be an evil genius?. Look what he did. Creating chaos everywhere he went. @doyousensehumor found some interesting stats about this troll and his hate posts


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> He might be an evil genius?. Look what he did. Creating chaos everywhere he went. @doyousensehumor found some interesting stats about this troll and his hate posts


Maybe so but I just put him on Ignore.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> Calm down ladies
> I put out a saucer of milk for both of you to share


It isn't always about the females. I was just on another thread watching some of you boys going at it...​









*...Over screenshots of cancel rates.*​


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> It isn't always about the females. I was just on another thread watching some of you boys going at it...​
> View attachment 349503
> 
> 
> *...Over screenshots of cancel rates.*​


It's usually always boys fighting ?? ??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Say it enough the cuddle pile might happen. Maybe at the uber bikeathon?


No, that was cancelled as soon as it was conceived


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> No, that was cancelled as soon as it was conceived


If someone had mentioned there would be a cuddle pile then it might not have been cancelled.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> It isn't always about the females. I was just on another thread watching some of you boys going at it...


Oh male chest thumping is ooo ooo ahhh Ahhhh AHHHH. There is no doubt that we're foul creatures.
I was just viewing this particular thread at that particular moment.

btw, don't let @Rakos catch you biting his style


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> Oh male chest thumping is ooo ooo ahhh Ahhhh AHHHH
> I was just viewing this particular thread at the moment.


Isnt it just......












Antvirus said:


> btw, don't let @Rakos catch you biting his style


Well how would he ever know?

Oh yeah.....cuz someone tagged him in....


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Isnt it just......


Explain


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> Explain


The thread...Like I can't look, but then I can't look away...

It's almost.....Shuffle-listic


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> The thread...Like I can't look, but then I can't look away...


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> The way I see it, the bottom line is this - we all have our own reasons for rideshare driving.


I disagree. The bottom line is that the OP promised me calculus, and thus far there has been absolutely no calculus. I do not take kindly to being teased!!!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Just caught up on this mess.

Don’t make me bring the T-Rex back ?.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

It has to be horrible to have short hands.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> It has to be horrible to have short hands.
> 
> View attachment 349540


I cant... cuteness overload


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 349539












OMG that's what some pax look like downtown looking for their Uber


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> OMG that's what some pax look like downtown looking for their Uber


Yep that's why I chose this image for @ariel5466's thread as a featured thread.










https://uberpeople.net/threads/oh-christy-🤦‍♀️.334763/


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yep that's why I chose this image for @ariel5466's thread as a featured thread.
> 
> View attachment 349547
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that was only 2 months ago? I've come such a long way since ?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but it's late. I'm tired and I have had it ? ... just needed to show him how wrong he is .. ?right in the gut


Wouldn't even give It the time of day. Strike 1: NLR Strike 2: Newb Strike 3: Troll


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm a really good rideshare driver and good with computers and phones but bad at all school subjects including math and I too have a bachelor's degree from the University of New Mexico but I had to drop out of a prestigious private school after my sophomore year because I was basically the dumbest person there.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm a really good rideshare driver and good with computers and phones but bad at all school subjects including math and I too have a bachelor's degree from the University of New Mexico but I had to drop out of a prestigious private school after my sophomore year because I was basically the dumbest person there.


Ian dont talk like that please. Stay positive. Here's a ❤ for you


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ian dont talk like that please. Stay positive. Here's a ❤ for you


Hey, thank you! I appreciate the heart! I read all about you and your IT skills on this post. So cool Miss Systems Administrator and good job on standing up for yourself early in the thread.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Hey, thank you! I appreciate the heart! I read all about you and your IT skills on this post. So cool Miss Systems Administrator and good job on standing up for yourself early in the thread.


Thanks Ian ?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

@Ian Richard Markham you are one of the humblest, most sincere, honest and kind people I've run across in a while. Keep being you


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

CT1 said:


> @Ian Richard Markham you are one of the humblest, most sincere, honest and kind people I've run across in a while. Keep being you


Not always humble on the message boards but humble at heart yes. And in real life I'm pretty sure I am what you say. Thank you.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Whothefisuber said:


> So you're part time 35 cents per mile more and less net earner before tax and part secretary
> So 68 cents a mile minus nearly third for Uber so they can pay their internet watchers and spies minus gas and food


Wow, paranoid much? Also, act like a jerk much?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m a hit man in training. I should be out of training by Saturday morning.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Whothefisuber said:


> Yet you are clever enough to do a part time job paying 90 cents a mile in CALIFORNIA!!!
> You are fascinating
> 
> So after all those school years training and,,,, hopefully pants on ; you go out and work for barely 50 cents per mile before tax,,,mileage may be? If you do it for fun and show off congratulations riders don't give a (expletive deleted)
> ...


You should probably read tge terms of service. Troll here at your own peril.

If you're as brilliant as you want us to think, you wouldn't be wasting your time or ours.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> Wow, paranoid much? Also, act like a jerk much?


Ask rhetorical questions much?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I agree.
> 
> So as a ride share driver my new official title I expect to be referred as is -> Personal Logistics Specialist.
> 
> Sounds way better and much less demeaning than Uber driver, Lyft driver, and ride share driver.


Why not just call yourself a Transportation/Safety Engineer? ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Split the difference, Safety and Transportation Specialist. Now you should be able to get a union job.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Since I stupidly put it out there I make no where near 250k but above 75k.
> 
> I thought the range was more around 80k to 140k.
> 
> Sorry again I shouldn't have done that


So I guess the OP will assume you aren't good at mathematics then. ????

I'm not worried why anyone else is driving or how much money he/she makes. I'm just trying to survive after I lost my career in the Great Recession. It never recovered, and I've been doing what I can to survive. Each year is tougher, and these gigs have run its course. it's time to get out before I get shot, assaulted, car jacked or raped.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> So I guess the OP will assume you aren't good at mathematics then. ????
> 
> I'm not worried why anyone else is driving or how much money he/she makes. I'm just trying to survive after I lost my career in the Great Recession. It never recovered, and I've been doing what I can to survive. Each year is tougher, and these gigs have run its course. it's time to get out before I get shot, assaulted, car jacked or raped.


Yeah... well he can **** off. ?

I understand shit happens. We can just do our best.

It's not a new thing for someone to just look at me and think bimbo, she cant be good at her job. As you can see pet peeve of mine ?.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You're right. That was incredibly tacky of me to write that. I wont make a habbit of it. With passion and a keypad sometimes I get carried away ?‍♀.
> 
> I wanted to defend being a uber driver and my day job. I've seen statements like all uber drivers have bad credit scores, are low lifes, etc. So when this fresh out the womb troll came after me, I unleashed.


^^^^ This^^^^ I've seen a few people on here assume all rideshare drivers are broke and live out their car.

A lot of us here are just people that work 60 or more hour weeks rather part time ride share or full time. Most of us actually have nice jobs without Uber, however the world is an expensive place that extra money helps.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

A 10 page thread about math and not a single math question? Here, solve couple of easy ones...

24 ÷ 6 (9 - 6 +1) = ?

(8 ÷ 4) x (2 + 2) = ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

@SuperBot 1 and 8?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


I've got an MS in Mechanical engineering with a minor in math. I took 3 Calculus classes, Differential Equations, Linear Algebra I and II , applied numerical methods, and many of my engineering classes required to learn some specific math concept just to do the class. For instance, at the graduate level, there is a ton of tensor calculus used which was not covered in any of the math classes I took. I also took a "mathematics for physicists" graduate level course but switched to audit. I wanted to learn that awesome math but there was no textbook and the teacher scribbled on the board too quick for me to copy it down. Lots of Einstein notation.

It seems doubtful I'll ever use any of this math in any job, let alone rideshare. I used to get excited when I have worked a job where I used basic trigonometry to solve for an angle.

My favorite holiday of the year is March 14. I never celebrated it until my high school algebra teacher made a big deal out of it. Now every year I bake a pumpkin pie topped with pecans to celebrate it.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> @SuperBot 1 and 8?


Correct & Correct. ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I'm a really good rideshare driver and good with computers and phones but bad at all school subjects including math and I too have a bachelor's degree from the University of New Mexico but I had to drop out of a prestigious private school after my sophomore year because I was basically the dumbest person there.


Prestigious private schools only take the cream of the crop. Just to get admitted you must've been pretty smart! It is definitely quite humbling to be surrounded by smarter people. I only went to state college and although I passed with good grades, I know for a fact that I put in way more hours of studying than almost everyone else to achieve the same results. I got better grades than many because I was single-mindedly devoted towards study.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Whothefisuber said:


> What do you have on that ?


What is your point here? You know, beyond being a troll? Where is the exclude button.........


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I know for a fact that I put in way more hours of studying than almost everyone else to achieve the same results.


Everyone learns at different paces and, looks can be deceiving.

I still remember this one teacher I had, I slept through most of his class. He handed out the standardize testing, and I was the first to finish. He probably thought I failed because I was a C student.

I actually finished in the top 98 percentile whatever that means.

His words to me when he passed back my results?

You should be doing a hellva lot better.

??‍♀
But I valued my sleep... which I got in his class ?.

Now that I'm older I can see how that's disrespectful.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I still remember this one teacher I had, I slept through most of his class. He handed out the standardize testing, and I was the first to finish. He probably thought I failed because I was a C student.
> 
> I actually finished in the top 98 percentile whatever that means.
> 
> ...


I was in honors physics class in hs. The teacher has us take the final exam twice. Once at the beginning of the semester, and once at the end. She graded the tests on the first day, but wasn't telling us the results till the last day.

Because it was honors class, all of the students who were taking it put in a solid effort. They were the geeks. I liked the class a lot, but to me, the way the laws of physics was written backwards. I participated in class, but did zero homework.

Honors came with extra homework. I did none of it. Somehow, I was passing barely. My grades were dead last C. If I remember right, a D was failing in honor classes. Everyone else were A's. We take the final exam again at the end of the year, and then the next day the teacher revealed the results for both.

My 1st test beat averyone by far. In fact it beat all but 1 other student when compared to the final test. The 2nd test I had perfect score.

Being the last day, the teacher pulled me aside for a 1on1 talk. She told me she has never had anyone do that good on the pre-test. She told me i had a lot of potential, and that I should apply myself.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Clearly they don’t do it in Orlando.

$7-10 an hour minus expenses < $0

That’s where the math is at around here.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> @SuperBot 1 and 8?


You forgot to show your work.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> You forgot to show your work.


24 ÷ 6 (9 - 6 +1) = ?

(8 ÷ 4) x (2 + 2) = ?

9-6=3+1=4×6=24/24=1
2×4=8


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> 24 ÷ 6 (9 - 6 +1) = ?
> 
> (8 ÷ 4) x (2 + 2) = ?
> 
> ...


Impressive!
Pass


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

@Ian Richard Markham did you ever fix your resume


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If there was ever a thread to derail, this is the one!


----------



## Whothefisuber (Aug 26, 2019)

I can not stop laughing


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I’m just here for ? And giggles. I thought my city forum was bad -o:. This thread is 11 pages long but should have been shut down a long long time ago.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> @Ian Richard Markham did you ever fix your resume


Oh yea thanks for catching my misspelling of the word certification if that's even how you spell it. But I think they spell that word differently in the IT industry.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Oh yea thanks for catching my misspelling of the word certification if that's even how you spell it. But I think they spell that word differently in the IT industry.


You're welcome, but it's only spelled one way, certification.

What you may be referring to is CIRT - which in IT is an acronym of the Computer/Cyber Incident Response Team


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You're welcome, but it's only spelled one way, certification. What you may be referring to is CIRT - which in IT is an acronym of the Computer/Cyber Incident Response Team


Oh gotcha that's probably where I got that spelling.

But real quick I wanted to say something topically relevant to the thread because during my interview for my last medical sales job my interviewer gave me a crazy math problem to do and I said I didn't know how but the interviewer said to please try and I said ok but simply stared at the math problem and never wrote anything down and finally the interviewer just snatched the paper from the desk and asked another unrelated interview question.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Oh gotcha that's probably where I got that spelling.
> 
> But real quick I wanted to say something topically relevant to the thread because during my interview for my last medical sales job my interviewer gave me a crazy math problem to do and I said I didn't know how but the interviewer said to please try and I said ok but simply stared at the math problem and never wrote anything down and finally the interviewer just snatched the paper from the desk and asked another unrelated interview question.


Well at least you tried. Lol.

Can't say for sure how a crazy math problem is relevant for the medical sales job you applied to, but nonetheless the recruiter might of just wanted to see your confidence for how you approach things you may or may not understand how to do. If you genuinely can't figure it out after going over it multiple times in your head .. the only thing you can do is be honest lol

as a side note, math actually stimulates multiple parts of your brain when breaking down formulas or problems. Reason why teachers urge their students to show their work ... may hurt your head sometimes but practice some math, it's good for you

!!

??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Oh gotcha that's probably where I got that spelling.
> 
> But real quick I wanted to say something topically relevant to the thread because during my interview for my last medical sales job my interviewer gave me a crazy math problem to do and I said I didn't know how but the interviewer said to please try and I said ok but simply stared at the math problem and never wrote anything down and finally the interviewer just snatched the paper from the desk and asked another unrelated interview question.


Simple. Sales job. They want you to sell stuff. Dont take no for an answer. To do this you must try every possible way to get the Yes. Sounds like problem solving at play. Math and problem solving go hand an hand.

Does that make sense or am I just talking out of my ass?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


A better question would be how good math and calculus experts are at rideshare.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Simple. Sales job. They want you to sell stuff. Dont take no for an answer. To do this you must try every possible way to get the Yes. Sounds like problem solving at play. Math and problem solving go hand an hand.
> Does that make sense or am I just talking out of my ass?


Haha cool no it totally makes sense it drives me crazy wondering about the real reason they ask a question a certain way or what the interviewer is learning about you as you do whatever kind of puzzle. I'm going to find that math problem and post it but I remember there were no variables like x or anything. Those are called variables right? But the equation was long I do remember that.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> as a side note, math actually stimulates multiple parts of your brain when breaking down formulas or problems. Reason why teachers urge their students to show their work ...


When I used to grade papers, my reasons for requiring work to be shown were different. There were two reasons:

1. If you made a minor error that resulted in an incorrect answer, I could see where you went wrong and give you partial credit for the stuff that you did correctly.

2. The main reason. Cheating was rampant. I couldn't prove it, but I could tell that a significant number of the students had got their hands on the solution manual and were copying out of it.

The big problem there was that the solution manual also showed an abbreviated solution method. It wasn't just answers, so my hands were kind of tied. I wanted students to show enough work to prove to me that they weren't copying out of the solution manual, but at the same time I didn't want to penalize students that were doing the work for real and just doing most of it in their heads without writing it down. I finally got to nail the cheaters when I found an error in the solution manual. It was troubling how many students got the same incorrect answer that was in the solution manual.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

2+2=4. Boom. Mic drop.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> 2+2=4. Boom. Mic drop.


Dam your good????


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


This is what I make every week working part time. AFTER Uber takes their take. So what were you saying about it not being worth it? An extra $150 is better than nothing.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

CT1 said:


> @Whothefisuber I think @Mkang14 and @SFOspeedracer are @@@@ing, so I dunno about not giving number thing


Better to be quiet and thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Everyone learns at different paces and, looks can be deceiving.
> 
> I still remember this one teacher I had, I slept through most of his class. He handed out the standardize testing, and I was the first to finish. He probably thought I failed because I was a C student.
> 
> ...





doyousensehumor said:


> I was in honors physics class in hs. The teacher has us take the final exam twice. Once at the beginning of the semester, and once at the end. She graded the tests on the first day, but wasn't telling us the results till the last day.
> 
> Because it was honors class, all of the students who were taking it put in a solid effort. They were the geeks. I liked the class a lot, but to me, the way the laws of physics was written backwards. I participated in class, but did zero homework.
> 
> ...


I was the same way. Kicked ass on every test but didn't do homework and slept through classes. I failed AP European history and didn't get the high school credit for it, but I passed the AP test and got the college credit.

Part of it was slacking off and not giving a shit. Skipping classes, getting into trouble. But a big part of it too was that I have narcolepsy but it went undiagnosed until I was almost 19. I sure wish someone thought to test for it sooner, would've made my life a lot easier.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

I was working on some Math earlier. Does this koalafy me?!?!










*edit* Bonus points if anyone can tell me what this formula is used for  

@Mkang14 Here's another fun one I had a few weeks ago. Uses one of the hyberbolic functions. Who was it on a previous page that was upset there wasn't any Calculus yet?!?!?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I was working on some Math earlier. Does this koalafy me?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Challenge accepted ?


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Challenge accepted ?


Hint: It's actually just an approximation, not a complete solution.....but a very accurate approximation


----------



## Ubeard (Aug 20, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I was working on some Math earlier. Does this koalafy me?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a mathematical induction formula to prove p.

If you provide the conjecture for the formula we could probably tell you what it's used for.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Ubeard said:


> It's a mathematical induction formula to prove p.
> 
> If you provide the conjecture for the formula we could probably tell you what it's used for.


I was never any good at proofs all the way through my schooling. I'm still not. Hadn't even considered it as an induction to a proof.

I'm using it for a geometric approximation here to evaluate the degree of "ovality" of a point loaded hoop beam.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


>


Ugh, Mathcad. I hate that program with a passion. Maybe they worked the bugs out and it's better now, but it used to throw me into fits of rage.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Ugh, Mathcad. I hate that program with a passion. Maybe they worked the bugs out and it's better now, but it used to throw me into fits of rage.


I started on 15 and was very frustrated with it. Moved to Prime now and it's still a basket case of a program. I find bugs at least once or twice a month in it. All kinds of random/wierd crap with formatting and copy/paste. It crashes semi-regularly as well.

Company standardized on it years ago, so I'm somewhat stuck with it at this point.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> It crashes semi-regularly as well.


Ah, so they improved it from regularly to semi-regularly. That's good to know. Just seeing that := makes me want to punch something.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I have narcolepsy...


Don't tell your pax!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Don't tell your pax!


LOL I definitely don't!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Better to be quiet and thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.


Ghandi is that you ?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Well, it's still not calculus, but I made the mistake of watching this right before I went to bed and now I can't sleep because this just keeps churning in my mind. It blows my mind that you can map an infinite 1D line to an infinite 2D plane and cover the entirety of the 2D plane by bending the line. It doesn't seem like it should be possible. Common sense tells me that an infinite plane is bigger than an infinite line, so you can't cover the plane with the line. If you were to just lay the line down on the plane without bending it, the plane would contain the entire line and then a lot more so how can you cover the plane with the line by bending it if the plane is bigger than the line? But the line is infinite, so you never run out of points on the line to assign to points in the plane even though the plane is bigger. *sigh* Infinity can be so counterintuitive sometimes. Why did I watch this right before bed?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Uber advertisement $$$$$$ - depreciation and all expenses = garbage.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Nope! Uber 90cents for 1mile and 1minute. Secretary? Systems admin at a tech company dummy. Look it up... what does a systems admin make in the bay area. Assume I am on the high end of that range. I dare ya.
> 
> I have a college degree, a 2015 rdx that will be paid off in feb, 821 credit score, bought a house built from scratch in may 2018.
> 
> Man you didn't write much but so wrong. ?‍♀


Yea but the cost of living in the Bay Area is through the roof


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Yea but the cost of living in the Bay Area is through the roof


Everyone knows that but thanks ?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


https://www.healthline.com/health/mental-health/superiority-complex . Some reading for you.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Yea but the cost of living in the Bay Area is through the roof


Is a Court Order preventing u from relocating to affordable shelter ?
food stamps can save u $1k monthly✔

Pride goes before destruction, a haughty spirit before a fall.?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Whothefisuber said:


> Just wondering how bright rideshare drivers are with math and calculus!
> Anybody?


Add up how many minutes you're posting on UP getting paid $0 .....


----------

